# Schools in Guanajuato



## troyh

I am looking at accepting a job near Guanajuato and would be moving down with my family. I have 3 kids (ages 11, 14, and 16) and am looking for any info on schooling options. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

I live in Queretaro state, but here are the results of testing done by the Instituto Fomento e Investigacion Educativa in 2010 secondary schools (I think grades 4-8) for Guanajuato *state*:

My source website - in Spanish: 
http://www.ifie.edu.mx/secundariasestatales2010/guanajuato.pdf

*Private schools in the city of Guanajuato in the state of Guanajuato:*
(and sorry, I don't know which are bilingual or Spanish only )

Ranked #2 of 222: Colegio Valenciana. Score:659
Ranked #11 of 222: Maria Montessori. Score: 626
Ranked #28 of 222: Instituto La Salle de Guanajuato. Score 605
Ranked #42 of 222: Instituto Guanajuato. Score: 590
Ranked #155 of 222: Instituto EuroAmericano. Score: 528
Ranked #168 of 222: Instituto Ignacio Montes de Oca. Score: 516

*Public Schools in Guanajuato:*
Ranked #9 of 185: Ignacio Ramirez. Score 545
Ranked #15 of 185: Presidente Benito Juarez. Score: 532
Ranked #17 of 185: Centro Educacional Piloto. Score: 529
Ranked #48 of 185: Quanax-Huato. Score 506

*Telesecundaria schools in Guanajuato state:*
(sorry, I don't know what "telesecundaria" school indicates - maybe "distance learning" ?)
Ranked #4 of 1021: Octavio Paz. Score: 628
Ranked #22 of 1021: Jose Joaquin Fernandez de Lizardi. Score: 581

I didn't find ratings for high schools (preparatorias) in my searching, but secondary ratings help.


----------



## conklinwh

Pretty impressive GringoCarlos. I don't know what near Guanjuato means as could be Silao, Santa Rosa or even Dolores Hidalgo. 
Two things about Guanajuato:
-It is definitely a college town with one of the best liberal arts colleges in all of Mexico. Since university is near city center, especially conspicuous and makes for good student environment.
-Guanajuato doesn't have a large expat population so bilingual might not be high on even private school attributes.
By the way the telecommunication secondary school means at least some of the classes taught by satellite.


----------



## troyh

Thanks for the info guys. Have you had first hand experience with kids in high school in Mexico in general (not particularly Guanajuato)? Quality wise how does it compare to the U.S.? Any other info or resources regarding education in Mexico would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## conklinwh

I have only 2nd hand anecdotal feedback and that is from San Miguel where bilingual more prevalent. Feed back has been pretty positive. I've also noticed that a lot of Universities also have feeder programs from associated "high schools". Since the University of Guanajuato is so well respected, this might be a starting point if only to get evaluation of options. 
Mexico is a very test driven system where need to pass annual tests to progress through the system which probably another reason to look at private options.


----------



## troyh

Thanks Conklinwh that gives me a starting point.


----------

